# Resistant mites?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a winter baby feral pigeon that I rescued some time ago and is now very healthy. She is extremely affectionate to the extent I think I have jeopardized the chances she may have of returning to the wild because I have allowed her to get very close to me. It is also going to be difficult for me to let her go when the time comes. For now she is still recovering from the PMV she had when I caught her and her head spends most of the day upside down. She is also reluctant to use her wings except when she is dropping to the floor from a short distance.
Anyway, as I said I am close to this little female and she often climbs up to my shoulder and sleeps there. I have noticed that I am getting bitten when she has been this close to me, the bites are like very small mosquito bites. I have treated her with Ivermectin oil on the back of her neck and I have sprayed her with a weak solution of Permethrin. She still has these mites!!!! She often jumps and bites herself and sometimes moans when she is biting herself because she has been bitten by one of the little buggers. I cannot see the others doing the same but she does not spend much time with them.
I am now wondering how I can get rid of these little mites, they seem to be resistant to the two big insecticides that I know of, Permethrin and Ivermectin. Is there any point in making a stronger mix of Permethrin? Maybe the spray form that I tried is not strong enough? Or should I be looking at other insecticides.
Any help with these mites much appreciated, I am a little stuck. Until recently I thought Permethrin took care of all pests!

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she is a PMV bird, you would do better to keep her anyway, as the PMV symptoms will return to a bird when stressed. There are many stresses out there in the wild. 
As far as mites or anything like that, the mite and lice spray you can buy at any pet store works well. I normally just powder them with the Seven 5% garden dust, or a permethrin dust. It works great. Under the wings, tail, and tummy. Some on their back, but stay away from their face. I use a powder puff, and keep the dust in a tin.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree she probably will end up staying with me for good, but I have had a number of PMV pigeons recover and leave after a while and she may decide to do that. She will always be welcome to stay as long as she is happy though.

I am still concerned about the itching. I have treated her with a strong solution of Permethrin(Permectin II) and she now stinks of permethrin solution and is still itching. In fact I think the Permethrin may have dried out her skin somewhat and made the itching worse. I have bathed all the pigeons in Permethrin, and although they did not like it I should now be able to get rid of the mites. I have checked her skin and it does not look red, so I do not think she is irritated by the Permethrin solution. I am wondering if to wash it off though?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if they do not go away give her a bath with 20 mule team borax, 1/4 cup to a 5 gallon bucket. Make sure she get wet all over, do not rinse for 10 hours or so. Bugs breath through their body the soap coats the bug and it will die.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it would be good to get educated about mites if that is what is going on.it may not be as simple as treating the bird. here is a link to find out what to do.

http://birdmites.org/FAQ.html


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

The article is interesting and useful, Thank you. In view of what I have read I am not sure that mites are the problem. I have read the bit about permethrin being ineffective, although I have just used a strong solution. I will have to wait and see if the itching stops or gets worse. I am inclined to interpret sudden diving for an itch to be a sign of infestation with something rather than grooming, but I may be wrong. I will have to watch.


----------

